# USA Tains modern short hopper



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

A few years ago USA was showing this hopper at train shows. I wonder why they chose not to produce it? Economy? Seems like it would be a good seller.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Last time I saw..even that version, was @ the 2009 Denver Convention..
Got a couple pix with Sr., signing some personal cars!
I haven't seen them since.....

Jus.. build my own now....


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk,
I think 2010 at the BTS in Ontario was the last time I saw it. I still think it would sell. Modern car but not very long. Very suitable for layouts with tighter radius curves.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Planning to be at the Eastern States Expo show tomorrow...if I get a chance I will ask Charles Ro about them. *


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice car. It seems the last few years most people wanted the long modern stuff. I would buy several...........Jim


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

A victim of the recession ? Hardly anything new got produced in that timeframe.


----------

